# 97 power steering gearbox leaking like a sieve.....



## dieselbob69 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all! First post here.I have a 97 2wd 4 cyl. ext. cab-bought it cheap in Jan. this year-rough body,rust,etc. My steering box has developed quite the leak-it pretty much drains out through the bottom shaft seal in a couple hours. I know I could get a different gearbox from a junkyard(did that years ago when I used to have a 95),but I plan on selling this as is in the next month or so,so I don't want to put money in it. I did try some of the Lucas power steering leak sealer-no go.I was thinking of putting heavy gear oil (75-90) or other thicker oils in it to make it leak slower.Anyone ever try this? Any other ideas to slow or stop leak without yanking the seal?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Why not just replace the shaft seal? ...As far as the fluid, I wouldn't recommend anything other than Dexron ATF or P/S fluid.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

seal kit runs about $10


----------

